# hello people just introducing myself im new



## alexbodybuilder (Feb 7, 2012)

im 18 years old, as crazy as it may sound i have dreams n goals of being the top bodybuilder. i wana be a pro bodybuilder and the best there is.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*alexbodybuilder* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Feb 7, 2012)

Good luck bro.........welcome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to the board... good luck on your journey.


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 7, 2012)

alexbodybuilder said:


> im 18 years old, as crazy as it may sound i have dreams n goals of being the top bodybuilder. i wana be a pro bodybuilder and the best there is.




Awe, that youthful exuberance...someone's gotta be the best there is.

Why not you!


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome  bro


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome bro , good luck with your goals .


----------



## brazey (Feb 7, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 7, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 8, 2012)

alexbodybuilder said:


> im 18 years old, as crazy as it may sound i have dreams n goals of being the top bodybuilder. i wana be a pro bodybuilder and the best there is.



Welcome to the board.  I love you enthusiasm.  Anything is possible.


----------



## 570junior (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## alexbodybuilder (Feb 15, 2012)

thank you guys


----------



## vicious 13 (Feb 15, 2012)

welcome


----------



## yetman (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome brah!  How long have you been working toward bodybuilding competition?  Do you have a show in mind picked out/scheduled yet?  Let us know what step you're on so we can support ya brah!


----------



## Kimi (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## effinrob (Feb 22, 2012)

yo


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome To I'M.


----------



## so1970 (Feb 22, 2012)

welcome and good luck.  i joined recently and these people are very helpful


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## cactus-pits (Mar 5, 2012)

this is a good place to hang out.


----------

